# Michael Daugherty: Dreamachine; Trail of Tears; Reflections on the Mississippi



## eljr

Evelyn Glennie / Carol Jantsch / Amy Porter / Albany Symphony Orchestra / David Alan Miller
Michael Daugherty: Dreamachine; Trail of Tears; Reflections on the Mississippi

Release Date March 1, 2018
Duration01:18:15
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateFebruary 22, 2015
Recording Location
EMPAC, Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute, Troy, New York, USA
Troy Savings Bank Music Hall, Troy, New York, USA


----------

